# Deadly gun battle rocks Acapulco



## fox1371 (Jun 7, 2009)

Found this to be interesting...if you follow the link it shows a video with it as well.  These guys were pretty well armed.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8088131.stm



> Sixteen gunmen thought to be linked to drug cartels and two soldiers have been killed in clashes in the Mexican resort of Acapulco, officials say.
> Several soldiers and bystanders were wounded in the two-hour battle, in an old area of the Pacific coast city.
> Tourists were evacuated from several hotels in the neighbourhood.
> The battle began on Saturday evening, when troops received a tip-off that the gunmen had occupied a house, an officer in charge of the operation told AP.
> ...


----------

